# NOS Corsa-01 question



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

It's (late) spring and I'm cleaning out the bike cave. Riddle me this, I've got a NOS, never mounted Eddy Merckx Corsa-01frame that I'm going to sell -- what's a reasonable price to ask for this beauty on the classifieds here (any other good spots to list it?) or do I cast it off on ebay w/ no reserve? Size is 57 cm TT and 57 (center) seat-tube. Pristine condition, no shop wear and a deep metallic blue w/ art deco swirls. Shipping will be from France (about $60 so that might moderate the asking price...). Also, I have the full chrome fork w/ stamped logo on the fork crowns that I plan to sell with the bike.

Thanks for the input

A+

Philippe


----------



## jroden (Jun 15, 2004)

I think those are a really nice frame with the positive qualities of both the Leader and the Corsa. I would consider paying 1200-1400 USD for that frame in brand new condition, it's really a unique frame that could be used for a daily driver bike for many years. A new Corsa would be maybe $1500 and I think the Leader is about the same, in many ways I think your bike is superior to either of these options. I'd want at least 1100 USD for it.


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

wow that's a sweet frame! I would probably bought it off you a couple days ago as I was searching high and low for a classic EM frame in 56/57 or 58 size.

But I just ordered a MX leader Motorola frame yesterday.. I am so thrilled about it.. 

anyway good luck on selling your frame.. It will surely sell at a good price.


----------



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

KPCW --

I love the paint on your Merckx -- the candy red head-tube and seat-tube panel R.O.C.Ks!-- from now on, that exact paint scheme will become mandatory for all my re-paints (it matches my team colors). First in line, an old Pinarello Treviso and second in line is my S&S Concorde travel bike!


----------



## MB4 (May 31, 2006)

What is the difference between the Corsa 01 and the Corsa Extra?


----------



## orbeamike (Nov 20, 2004)

MB4 said:


> What is the difference between the Corsa 01 and the Corsa Extra?


This was explained in the thread below:

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=56045

It is one beautiful frame. If I didn't have one already I would seriously consider buing it. To me a NOS Merckx frame is worth about $1000.

Mike


----------



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

Thanks for the input -- I'll float it for about a grand and see if it will pay for my next plane ticket back to the states!


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

I bought my Corsa .01 new about three years ago for about $800. Prices have gone up a lot since then because Merckx has cut back production on its steel frames. On EBay a NOS Corsa .01 would probably bring at least $500-600 but more is doubtful. Remember, someone buying a new frame from a bikeshop should have full warranty coverage, which doesn't apply if you buy secondhand, even if never used.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

philippec said:


> Thanks for the input -- I'll float it for about a grand and see if it will pay for my next plane ticket back to the states!


Sounds like a fair price. My MX leader had that same paint job before I had it refinished. It is now Vlaanderaden 2002 yellow with red decals. Both chainstays are now chromed as well. Actually the whole frame is chrome under the paint due a chroming accident at the bumper shop. Now it is heavy.


----------



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

MB4 -- here are some pics of the fork.


----------

